# Prayers for Ollie please



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey all,
I have a 1/2 hav, 1/2 shih tzu male pup, about 8 months old, Ollie. I attribute all his good traits to his hav side 

I've been watching my co-worker's JRT mix for 14 days (3 yrs old, rescue), for over a week now. If you can imagine a whippet crossed with a JRT that's what Pollack is like. 2x the height of my boy, fast (3-4x faster), dominant, never tired. They are friends before I started watching Pollack (Ollie likes everyone), but Pollack always plays rough, and like to throw his weight around to keep Ollie pinned (Pollack's mouth to Ollie's throat). Increasingly, over the last 9 days, I've noticed Pollack's play has become more dominant or aggressive... not letting Ollie up from a pinned position (until I show up) and two nights ago, for the first time Ollie cried (puppy cry) 4-5 times in a row, and Pollack didn't let him up (or whatever he was doing to him) till I entered the room, then Pollack ran out to the backyard.

last night, their 8pm play session was short, and didn' go well.

This morning Ollie was lethargic, and when I put him on the floor to eat, I noticed he wasn't putting any weight on his left back leg. Took him promptly to the vet. Ollie broke his tibial tuberosity. He's in surgery now, to put pins in to hold the bone in place so it can heal. The estimate for all his care is $2500 - $3k.

One of my hav friends thinks my co-worker should pay for it all.

It's not my nature to keep accounting of debts... but my co-worker owed me $15, and didn't pay up for 8 months. I thought she'd forgotten, and I mentioned it only when I gave her the receipt, I was fine with losing the $15, but wasn't going to do any monetary favors for her in future.

I'm not worried about the money, whether she wants to pay anything at all reflects on her, not me. I email her with daily updates, and I already emailed her today, with a strictly factual acct. I feel really guilty that I didn't protect my baby. I break up their play 5-8 times a day, Pollack gets really grunty and snarly, and Ollie is always quiet, except when P made him cry two nights ago.

anyway, please keep him in your prayers that he'll have a full recovery, I'm very sad and worried he won't be 100%.

and Ollie got fixed 9 days ago (all better from that). Man, Ollie needs a bath really bad too, oh well! Thanks for thinking good thoughts for my ollie pop.

Jackie, owned by Kara (anatolian) and Ollie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:*Ollie and Jackie*:grouphug:


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Jackie, so sorry for what Ollie is going through. The circumstances are most unfortunate. My thoughts are with you and Ollie, I know how difficult it is to have your little one in surgery. I hope it helps to know that my Lola had pins placed in both her legs just 12 days ago and she is walking around and trying to be her busy self already. I will be sending positive thoughts for a full and quick recovery. ~Andria


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Jackie- I'm so sorry Ollie was injured, it's so hard to see these little ones hurt. I'll say a prayer for him.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks all for the good thoughts. I really appreciate it.

Andria - what meds did they give Lola to 'sedate' her, so she won't push herself too much? How long did it take for her to perk up? and was her appetite ok?

My ollie is not the best eater, so I'm a little worried about that.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Jackie, I was saddened and horrified to read of poor Ollie's ordeal. I'm sending healing thoughts for both of you. Besides the physical injury, it must have been really traumatic for Ollie. I'm surprised that Kara, being an Anatolian, wasn't able to protect him. 

I hope Ollie has a full recovery and isn't emotionally damaged from the attack. Have you heard back from your co-worker yet? It sounds like Pollack was not properly socialized. What are you going to do with Pollack? He shouldn't be around Ollie anymore. 

Barbara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope everything turns out OK. Jackie.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor Ollie!! Feel better soon buddy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear your Ollie was injured. Heal well and quickly, little one.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how awful.

I am so sorry that Ollie was hurt, Jackie. It would be nice if your co-worker would step up and assist in paying the bill, but she wasn't really there to be able to prevent the accident from happening. I'm not so sure there was any way she could have prevented it short of asking you not to agree to watch him.

Belly rubs to Ollie and hugs to you.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Ollie feels better soon!

Ryan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope Ollie feels better soon.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

*Update*

We got back from the vet about 9:15pm. He was very awake, and crying non-stop on the way home. He was prescribed 3 meds, a sedative, tramadol (opiod), deramaxx. I give him all three and a small meal of fresh roasted chicken breast, his fav. in about 15 min the sedative took affect. I'm gonna be very careful on the tramadol, my big dog used to take it and sometimes it would last up to 12 hours, even though it is prescribed every 8 hours.

they shaved his whole leg, but left the foot intact. he looks like a zerba on the skin! He didn't pee yet. He just wanted to lay down in the grass. so I put him on a doggie bath towel and pee pads underneath (he's on my bed). I'm a really really light sleeper, but I'm sure I'll be up late watching him closely.

As for Pollack's 'play' style, he plays hard. whether it's b/c of his breed mix or lack of socialization, I don't think it could have been prevented, even though I don't think body slamming your buddy into the wall, or mouth to neck pinning every minute is normal play behavior, but that's me. it's a very common injury in puppies. 
When Pollack has played with Ollie in the past, my co-worker even breaks it up, so she has seen and is uncomfortable with how dominant Pollack is with Ollie. When I watch them play, it's playful dominance when it starts out (with Pollack) but I think it does tilt to just dominance. and Pollack has escalated since he got here.
But I personally feel responsible. Kara, my anatolian did regularly check on Ollie and P. when they played, esp when P. was getting all snorty. but she retired every night about 7pm, and she was snoozing in my room when it happened.
Pollack is afraid of Kara and won't play with her. He will hump her though and Ollie, and Pollack is happy to eat out of either of their food dishes as well (before the intended has a chance to eat).

anyway, if the sedative continues to be this effective, I think the first 5 days will be fine.

Thanks for all the warm wishes and prayers for Ollie. we appreciate it!


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

sprorchid said:


> Thanks all for the good thoughts. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Andria - what meds did they give Lola to 'sedate' her, so she won't push herself too much? How long did it take for her to perk up? and was her appetite ok?
> 
> My ollie is not the best eater, so I'm a little worried about that.


She came home with only two pain meds. Tramadol and Metacam. She was heavily medicated with injections from the vet when we brought her home. Lola ate a litttle canned food the first night, over the next few days she had canned and kibble mixed. She didn't do anything for two days then she perked up. It has been remarkable progress. I anticipate that Ollie will surprise you with how quickly he bounces back. Hang in there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts and quick healing vibes. Injuries can happen too quickly. A good friend of mine was recently watching a friend's puppy and it jumped off the couch and broke it's leg and it was debated who was at fault- was she from not seeing it but can you watch a puppy every second, could it have been the puppy's conformation, etc. Ugh what a mess and heart ache. Personally it makes me want to only be responsible for my own pets!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts to Ollie. Wishing him a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope you have had your co-worker pick up her dog. I wouldn't imagine that the co-worker will help with the med bill; but I would insist that she would come and get her dog immediately. Sometimes a dominant dog will get into the Prey Mode when playing and could easily kill you dog.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Lucile,
She's on vacation, back in her hometown in Michigan, we're in northern CA. She couldn't pick up her dog if she wanted to. I'm off in the summer anyway, I work for the public schools, and I am home. I've worked with rescue dogs for 6 yrs, and I know Pollack isn't balanced. I don't blame Pollack or even my co-worker. she's doing the best she can, and it is an accident. I had a bad feeling anyway, but I didn't want to be an over protective mommy... that and Ollie didn't complain till 3 nights ago.

Pollack sniffed a quick hello but he knows he did something wrong. and he's staying away from Ollie. 
Ollie has a good appetite and drinking a normal amt. so I relieved.
Ollie finally pee'd too. under his own power, which is good for me to know, that he's not so doped up he can't pee.
He promptly woke up at 4:45am for his next dose of acepromazine and tramadol, and he woke up at about 9:45 am. I have a family dinner tonight, but other than that I will stay with Ollie the whole time. He's awake now, and I don't want to give him the maximum meds unless he needs it. I'm not worried about the first 2 weeks of recovery, I'm worried about the last 3-4 weeks of recovery, when he's feeling better and his regular spunky self. 

I'm sure he'll bounce back and heal fine if I can restrict his movements. still trying to figure that out, when I go back to work in 3 weeks.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope Ollie bounces back quickly, poor guy. 

I'd tell your friend what happened so she can closely watch her dog around any other dogs and I'd never have that dog in my house again.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Scooter's Family said:


> Hope Ollie bounces back quickly, poor guy.
> 
> I'd tell your friend what happened so she can closely watch her dog around any other dogs and I'd never have that dog in my house again.


I agree, I hope Ollie is feeling better soon. I don't think I would be comfortable letting Pollack and Ollie play anymore.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

*pics *

Thought I'd take some pics. I think he has 10 sutures. I'm gonna be a serious mamma hen after Ollie heals. very selective who he plays with after this. I never 'liked' the way Pollack plays, I feel really bad that I didn't prevent this...apparently Pollack is like this with all the dogs he meets ';n plays with according to his owner, except for my anatolian :O he's still scared of her.

She's guarding Ollie right now.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Ollie:hug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope Ollie is back in shape soon.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm glad Kara is watching over Ollie. Huggie sends :hug: and :kiss: to both of them. I sure hope he recovers completely.

You may find he's more cautious about making friends with new dogs after this. I used to have a Cavalier that loved everyone and thought every dog was his friend. Once when we were out walking him on his leash, a pit bull rushed out from an open front door and ran straight to him without any warning and bit his ear! There was blood all over the sidewalk before his owner got him away. We had to rush him to the ER and he became a little nervous with strange dogs after that. The owner voluntarily paid the vet bills, but looking back on it, I wish I had reported the incident to animal control.

You might suggest to Pollack's owner that she gets a personal trainer to come to her house pronto before he _accidentally_ injures any other dogs! He's a huge liability. Knowing how he behaves with other dogs, I'm shocked that she would even ask you to keep him. She should have had him boarded where he couldn't hurt a small friendly little dog like Ollie or had a sitter stay with him. Training is always important, especially with rescues. JRTs have been known to be aggressive towards other animals and humans if not properly socialized, and he obviously has not been.

Continuing to send healing thoughts to both of you.....


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

there was JRT that used to go to the dog park we frequent.. when he would start his aggressive tendancies not only to other dogs in the park but to his owner, we would quickly pack up and go home.. that dog has now been banned from the dog park. thank goodness!!! 
hope ollie gets well soon!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear. I am late to this thread. But I wish Ollie a very fast recovery. I will rest easier once Pollack is out of your house. Poor Ollie, poor you, to feel afraid to be in your own home. You are very kind hearted to keep him for your co-worker especially now. I am not sure I would not take him to a boarding facility so Ollie can recover in peace. But at least once Ollie is more mobile perhaps keep them apart with gates or crates. 

HUGS OLLIE AND JACKIE.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I wish the best for Ollie, he will heal quickly and probably won't have any trauma around other dogs. But I bet he will stay away from Pollack.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Sending best wishes for Ollie.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh little Ollie! I hope he has a perfect 100% recovery. Hugs to both you and him from me and my furbabies!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry, after looking at what happened, I agree, I would keep them well separated, whatever it takes.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

So, I had a family dinner to go to tonight, and I was gone for about 2.5 hours.

I gave him some wet food and the sedative. I left him in my room, and the screen door open (screen on) so he could smell the outdoors and know the other dogs were there, maybe he wouldn't feel so alone.

he barfed. and I think that's the meds too... when I let him out of my room, he was all upset that I left and running around beside himself. man, he's fast for a gimp!

He has I'd say moderate separation anxiety. He hasn't been alone in months, usually he can be with my other dog, but he doesn't like being separated. He doesn't get upset when I leave for work, b/c my other dog is there. anyway he has barfed before when left alone.

The first day I left him alone, i left him in my spare room, 8 weeks old then, there's about a 1.5 inch gap b/t the door and the floor, and Ollie squeezed out under that!! he hadn't had all his shots so I couldn't let him outside... he was running loose when my neighbor came over to play with him for a couple of hours.

anyway, just a little flavor on his separation anxiety.

He's sleeping now. all doped up for tonight. thanks again for all the warm wishes.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

So, yesterday, fully medicated, Ollie did all the things he's not supposed to do, jump, run, do stairs. the little bogger! seems the sedative has zero effect now... only 3 days too. hope they have stronger meds, b/c it's gonnna be a long 4 weeks!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

sprorchid said:


> So, yesterday, fully medicated, Ollie did all the things he's not supposed to do, jump, run, do stairs. the little bogger! seems the sedative has zero effect now... only 3 days too. hope they have stronger meds, b/c it's gonnna be a long 4 weeks!


You'll need to put him on a leash and tie it to your belt. That's the only way to have control over his actions. It wouldn't be wise to medicate him for the whole four weeks. It would be very painful if he re-injures the leg from using it too much and also expensive on your wallet to have the surgery re-done!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, just read this thread. I'm glad Ollie is home and recovering. Hopefully it will be a quick recovery. 

Best wishes!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Christy,
I was 1/2 kidding about more meds. I need to put him in his carrier and put on his cone of shame. he's supposed only take a couple of steps...LOL.

I'm glad he isn't feeling any pain. He's acting like his old self, except for his new pimp walk. so the sedative won't be needed, with the carrier and e collar. He hates the collar and pretty much just pouts when I put it on him. which is a good thing, b/c he popped a suture 1/2 way off today, i think he pulled on it though (with his mouth) b/c he keeps going back to that particular suture...

I'm am worried about how much to feed him though as his not getting a workout, and I don't want a fat puppy in 6 weeks. he was a perfect weight before all this happened.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

*follow up xrays*

Ollie got his follow up xrays today. He bent 1 of the 2 pins, and broke the bone he broke. that's right, he broke the bone that broke off and was re-fastened in half.

nice eh. 4 more weeks confined to crate. no soup for you, 4 weeks.

my eyes are poked out now. it's ok I didn't want to see the pee spot on my down comforter anyway. :frusty:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh no! I'm sorry that it's not going so well. Ollie, lay down and stop moving around so much. Poor baby.

I'm so sorry this happened to you and Ollie. It's a good thread though because I never really thought about this happening. Gryff is usually scared of other dogs, although once he gets going, he plays like any other dog. I will know now to watch carefully for behavior like your friend's dog.

Hugs from Ivy and Gryff


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor Ollie and poor you! 

Can't you just explain to him that if he doesn't stay calm he's going to have to stay in his crate longer? lol


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

A puppy can break the tibial tuberosity from a fall as well, or someone dropping them from their arms.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm sooo sorry to hear this, poor guy......I guess medication is different for each dog, and person..as far as side effects goes.

I know it has to be really hard to keep them still and from hurting the injury 

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just read the entire thread............Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........I am so sorry for Ollie! 

It is going to be another long 4 weeks for mending. Keep Ollie very close to your side to decrease all the activity. Positive thoughts sent your way. 

Thank you for updating on Ollie. Keep us posted.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. It has to be so stressful. Sending healing vibes in your direction.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this. Sometimes when you get setbacks it seems like things are not going right and that is sooo frustrating!!!! They do work out it just seems sometimes...it takes longer. It is so hard to keep them quite, it makes us feel guilty. Just remember dogs don't measure time like we do. Ollie will get better and not remember a thing, you on the other hand will need a long rest.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah crating didn't go too well today. let's just say there was poop smeared along the inside walls of the crate when i got home. followed promptly with a bath for my 1/2 hav Ollie. had to wash his tail 4 times, I think poop is fused at the molecular level with his hair shafts.

ok, borrowed a baby gate from my neighbor. I have spare room, and I'm gonna try that tomorrow.

wish me luck!

Jackie


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ick!! poor you! poor Ollie! I hope that today goes better.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

So, I worked a 1/2 day yesterday, working on a migraine and caught a cold, so I came home at lunch, and guess who got out of the baby gate....
it's missing one of the fasteners on the bottom. I took one of my free weights (25lbs) and put it at the bottom of the gate, so they (either Ollie or his co-conspirators) can't push/pull the gate to liberate him. we'll see if it works today.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ollie you naughty little guy. The best purchase I made for my little escape artist is an expen and a top. There is zero chance of escape, and he could get some rest. Mine has her potty, food, bed in there with plenty of room. 
Whatever the outcome-this too shall pass! That little stinker is determined.
And yes, nothing worse than dried poop. Double bleck.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Having been thru a few surgeries myself with my pups, I can feel your frustration....
BUT it is SO important that they stay confined. Yes they will whimper, cry and carry on. But now you know the consiquences if they don't. I am sorry Ollie has rebroke his leg- I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay now, Ollie, settle down so that you can heal properly!! He does sound like a handful. Beth's plan sounds like a good one - the ex-pen with a top. Good luck to you in dealing with him so that he will heal with no further damage to himself. Hope it is soon that you can look back and say, 'remember when'........... But kind of a challenge in the meantime, I'm sure. I don't envy you, but thoughts are with you.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I think if I only had Ollie, and not my anatolian female and now a anatolian pup also, it'd be different. Also, I didn't realize how spirited the dogs play together, till I saw it for myself and Ollie's xray revealed a bent pin. No way he could do that on his own.

Well, like sampson and delilah, I took Ollie to the groomer yesterday and he got buzzed down to match his shaven leg. also, he had patches of fur missing on the front two legs for the IV's of getting neutered and the leg surgery. I think he hates me for cutting off his rock star haircut. He's cute, it's a good cute, but I like him better with his curly locks. He seems much calmer now that he's naked.

technically Ollie broke the bone in a different place :frusty:

3 wks to go.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He looks super cute! And who says rockstars can't have short hair?? 3 weeks, hopefully that'll fly by and he will be able to heal correctly this time.

You can always take him on a walk in a stroller, just to get him out of the house for some fresh air, if you have a stroller available or to borrow 

Kara


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ollie pop, aka houdini got out again from the baby gate. tomorrow I will put weights on each side of the gate so it cannot be moved either way.

bogger. so smart it's hard not to be amused.

I'll ask my sis for her baby gate too. I'm more annoyed with the marking of my bed (down comforter)... boys will be boys. good thing he's cute.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

That little stinker is so cute even shaved. I hope he's behaving himself today.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

sprorchid said:


> I'm am worried about how much to feed him though as his not getting a workout, and I don't want a fat puppy in 6 weeks. he was a perfect weight before all this happened.


He can lose the weight when he's able to get around again. Poor baby! That other dog would be out of my house fast. I tried to help a greyhound once and it darn near killed my pom. 
The owner knew what she was dumping on you and that's just not right. Now it's HER problem to find a place where her dog can't hurt others no matter where she's at. When we own a dog, the responsibility for that dog is ours and if we have to walk across water, so be it....so she can figure out what to do to get her dog to her or into a place where it's apart from poor little innocent ones like yours. I couldn't own a JRT...would drive me crazy, but some like that personality but this one is over the top and should have seen someone who deals with behavior problems long ago.
Give a hug to your poor little one for us


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Lhasa had a broken back to summers ago at 12 1/2 this is comon in lhasa and Shih tzus, with long body, big rear....only it usually happens at a much younger age. He could not walk at first, then had a funny gait, like a drunk. The point is one of my vets suggested that I might want to put him down...the only way he might recover was surgery or rest. Yogi was a playful puppy and Boo Boo (who is blind) loved playing with the puppy!!!! The drugs did not keep him calm at all!!!!!! My DH said he thought they should have been given to me. We had to keep him in the bedroom by himself and pick him up and take him out to do his business many times a day and night. After one month of rest he started getting better and now he is fine. It is hard but they do get better with rest. I hope he heals quickly and completely this time.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

*9 weeks after surgery*

Thought you'd all like to hear how Ollie aka houdini aka non-compliant, bogger puppy was doing :biggrin1:

So, a week and a half ago, was ready to go to bed, and I felt Ollie's bad leg. He's been walking/running/playing just fine, I was just feeling it. I noticed he had 'swelling' at the site where the pins are. noticeable swelling. felt like a cyst or something. went the the vet, said it's a seroma, interstitial fluid caused by an irritant like a pin coming loose. The vet and I decided to give him some more sedatives. just he wouldn't play like his crazy mad self.

went in today for another set of xrays and to see how the seroma was going. much much better and the xrays show very nice bone healing. Vet said maybe 2 more weeks, and she'll just palpate his leg (no more xrays). Depending on how the pins are, the vet may or may not removed them (simple incision, but will be under anasthetic).

I am so relieved he's finally healing/almost healed. thanks everyone for praying for my little guy.

I just calculated how much he costs per lb, Ollie is about $300/lb so far :jaw:

before surgery he was about $65/lb.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So glad to hear he's on the mend. Yeah , that's more than caviar. LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Good news! Hope it continues to go well! Wow, 9 weeks!!


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

My puppy, Julie, had similar surgery this week..she was jumping for a toy when had her fracture. How is Ollie doing... has he totally recovered? The surgeon was very definite regarding limiting Julie's activity for eight weeks (which sounds like forever) so have been keeping her on a leash next to me, crated or in a pen..none of which she likes. So any suggestions regarding how to keep her occupied and busy would help. Thanks and hope Ollie is up and running around like a nutty puppy.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

I am glad that Ollie is doing so well! What happened to him isn't funny... but I went through and was just reading his updates... and he is quite the little stinker- so funny all his antics! 
Hugs to Ollie and to Julie too! I hope everyone gets better soon :hug:


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey CarolZ,
I bring my dogs to a large vet practice, as many as 9 vets work there. so the director would say, crate only, with sedatives 4 weeks.

xrays follow up at 4 weeks. but the reality is, ollie has really bad separation anxiety and no amount of sedation will overcome that. so he was free range while he was on the mend, but sedated.

I'm not the model for fracture healing by no means, and it takes much longer to heal if the pup is moving around on the injury.

all told, it'll be 11-12 weeks for a full recovery for my primo stinker Ollie.

Yes, Buzzy's mom, Ollie is very entertaining and smart, with never ending antics with my other dogs. I'm just glad he won't have a permanent pimp walk.

His seroma is all gone now, has been gone for a week, so very likely no extraction of the pins will be needed. He plays for about 2 hours, unsedated, then at about 6-7pm, I dope him up for the evening.

I'll post an update after we go to the vet in another week.

thanks again for the all the warm wishes and support.


----------

